# Lucky, 5/04 (?)-4/29/11



## Justinsmom (May 3, 2011)

Lucky was a large black bun that we got after his original owner died. We took him in after I promisedmy husbandthat it was only temporary and I would try to find him a permanent home. I did try, but no one wanted him and I did not want him to go to a shelter. So a temporary arrangement went on for 6 1/2 years (we got him in 11/05). I found him deadlast Friday. I don't know what killed him. He was alive earlier in the day and nothing seemed odd. Later, after he passed, it looked like he hadn't touched his food. Maybe he just knew it was his time to go.

He brought joy to some people, both young and old, who had had very difficult experiences in their lives.

We had him in the kitchen and he made a mess of his corner with all that hay, but it feels weird everytime I walk into a clean kitchen now. Everytime I eat a banana or have some peanut butter, I swear I can hear him shaking the bars on his cage in an effort to 'shake me down' for his piece. 

He is now buried in our front yard. RIP, Bunny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2011)

I'm so sorryfor your loss.

It sure sounds like Lucky had a wonderful life with you. Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Lucky:rainbow:.

Hugs to your Mommie & Daddy:hug:.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Lucky sounds like a great bun!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2011)

Were so sorry you lost Lucky. Sounds like our boy Hoss. We brought him home from Petsmart 7 years ago and figure he was at least 11 years old now. He was fine that evening and gone the next morning. Rest in peace big boy, you are loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, it sounds like he a great bunny. Binky free Lucky!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 9, 2011)

Binky Free Lucky. ink iris:

You brought alot of happiness to Justinsmom during your temporary stay.


----------

